

Show HN: web2txt, API to send text messages from your app for free. - orangethirty
https://github.com/orangethirty/web2txt

======
orangethirty
I wrote this to circle around the costs of services like Twilio for micro
apps. My wife needed this functionality for her job, and we both thought that
paying Twilio for it wasn't a good option. So I wrote this, and it gives you
the same basic functionality. It works, and she is happy.

It works by using the option mobile carriers give you to send text messages
through an email address.

Questions are welcomed.

By the way, I'm available for Python contracts. :)

